# [W]Necron things [H]minis,cash,paypal[NL/EU]



## Eydude1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Heya , wants and haves listed below! 
pm if interested 

Haves: 
Cash/ bank transfer/ soon paypal after I contact them 
1 Space Marine Bike(Unboxed and still sealed) 
1 Blood Angels Sanguinary Guard box (unboxed and still sealed) 
bits from black templar chapter upgrades( power weapons and terminator shoulders and so on). 
bits from SM tactical squads( most weaponry still there). 
bits from SM assault termi squad. 



Wants: 
2 Triarch Stalkers
5 Immortals with Tesla Carbines (preferably unpainted but assembled and base coated is much preferred). 
5 Lychguard with warscythes or sword n shield . All 5 with the same weapons though, please.(assembled and base coated is much preferred/ Dont mind painted). 
1 newest necron codex 
The "gray" dice from the GW special edition offer for 2011 christmas.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

how much for all the SM bits?


----------

